

Achieving 1.26% mcommerce conversion rate on a mobile ad network - razvanr
http://blog.twotap.com/post/84443459295/achieving-1-26-mcommerce-conversion-rate-on-a-mobile

======
rahimnathwani
The retailer featured (Diamond Candles) had an interview on Mixergy:
[http://mixergy.com/justin-winter-diamond-candles-
interview/](http://mixergy.com/justin-winter-diamond-candles-interview/)

------
ra00l
Razvan, congrats on the app.

It would have been interesting to see comparision before and after TwoTap.
Still, 1.x conversion sounds good for mobile un-targeted traffic.

~~~
razvanr
This model wasn't possible before so it's difficult to compare apples to
apples but the increase in performance (products sold through this channel) is
around 10x.

We believe 1.x conversion in this scenario is incredibly good considering
there's room to improve AND these are transactions. The performance here is
better than most mobile CTRs for banners.

~~~
ra00l
Don't know about your target market but to me 10x increase sounds a whole lot
better than 1.x conversion rate. \+ I would have loved to see a video with the
checkout process

~~~
razvanr
The 10x is harder to define compared to the typical scenario before Two Tap.
The real achievement here is the conversion rate considering mobile + commerce
+ general traffic.

Feel free to test out the checkout at
[https://core.twotap.com/demo](https://core.twotap.com/demo) or with other
publishers (maybe Honey, the Chrome extension?)

Thanks for contributing!

------
togasystems
What are Apples rules about by bypassing their payment system? Does it only
work for physical goods?

~~~
razvanr
It works for any product from any retailer we currently support and it doesn't
impact Apple's payment system, it's an ecommerce transaction outside of it.

------
razvanr
Whoops, deleted the post by mistake, not sure it can still be upvoted.

Happy to answer any questions publicly or privately.

------
lerchmo
What did the ad look like?

